# Dublin Meat Company Specials.



## Sandals (15 Jan 2013)

see this company doing a meat package for €20. free delivery over €70 or otherwise €5. [broken link removed]

Anyone recommend them for delivery outside Dublin and their quality.


----------



## Sandals (5 Feb 2013)

After getting €80 delivered few weeks back, one very happy customer. Will be ordering more in near future.


----------



## dub_nerd (6 Feb 2013)

What sort of quality would you say they are? I compared them to Tesco's online prices on a number of beef products. They were the same price as Tesco Finest range on striploin, 10% more expensive than Tesco Finest on filet, and intermediate between Tesco Finest and Tesco's cheaper range on ribeye and sirloin. Their 60 euro beef pack is only about a 2 euro discount on their own prices, so no particular incentive for bulk buying. Tesco deliver too, so not really seeing any particular attraction here unless the quality really is out of this world.


----------



## elcato (6 Feb 2013)

If the price were the same I would prefer to buy from a local independent indigenous company. Just an observation.


----------



## Sandals (6 Feb 2013)

Found quality excellent, stuffing delicious,

Im out the country so no Tesco delivery. Personally I cant buy meat in Tesco anyway (Threw in a three bird frozen "thing" I spotted last month €14 down to €7 (following week was €10) and 80% went in bin, stuffing absolutely disgusting and meat of three birds was so soft). Only supermarket I buy from butcher counter is Supervalue. 

My local butchers is so expensive I can only purchase sausages and chicken fillets as deal 5 for €5. 

I ordered the €20 special so what arrived was the individual packets with the individual price. Just had (last night) the 3 stuffed chicken on the bone and the individual price was €6 so got these for €4. 

€20 was
3 stuffed chicken on bone
6 homemade beef burgers
think 800g steak mince (enough to do two dinner for family 5)
4 chicken fillets
4 pork chops.


----------



## dub_nerd (6 Feb 2013)

elcato said:


> If the price were the same I would prefer to buy from a local independent indigenous company. Just an observation.


 
Good point. So would I.
That said, they are both selling Irish meat, and employing people in Ireland, so the only difference (and I agree it's a significant one) is that the profits stay in Ireland. Certainly looks worth a try (to me) to see how comparable the quality is. The current special offer looks like extraordinarily good value, but in general their claim of prices "up to 40% less" than supermarkets doesn't appear to hold water at standard prices.


----------

